# Alex's Forgotten Realms Online Campaign



## alex1g (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm running a Forgotten Realms online campaign using Klooge. We play on Wednesdays and Saturdays, if interested in joining up visit us at.

http://www.forgottenadventures.com/

We have a Message board that answers most newcomer questions. Thanks


----------

